# My first real soaps.



## Mothi (Sep 29, 2007)

I made my first CP GM soap a little over 2 weeks ago.  I made 3 batches then with 10 oz oils.

But I made my first 1 pound batch yesterday with my new 1 pound wooden mold.  I cut them pretty even too this time instead of lop sided with my test batches.

It isn't anything fancy.  Just lemongrass lavender with calendula petals.  The olive oil used was infused with calendula as well.  I am very pleased with this soap and I hope to give them away as christmas gifts.

















Can't wait to make more worthy of giving away as gifts.      Maybe later I will learn how to swirl.


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 29, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks good!

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that is a soap I'd spend money on for sure!    Great job!  A fine coloured GM soap! 8)   I wish my first soaps were half that nice!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Mandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Those look great!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice job!!!

Would you mind sharing your recipe for this batch? Just because it seems to be a smaller batch than other CP recipes, no? (I really don't know what I'm saying, I"m a CP virgin!   )


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 6, 2007)

They look beautiful - you should be proud!


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## Lucy (Dec 16, 2007)

Very pretty. I like the look of calendula petals in soap to.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 16, 2007)

I love goatsmilk soaps! They look really good.


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's one of the prettiest bars of soap I've seen.  Simple and pure looking.


----------

